# Cutting Diet * With Pictures (Advice Needed)



## Seank (Jul 5, 2012)

Hi Guys/Girls, First time making a thread like this, and the point of it is, that I am basically asking for help on how best to change my eating habits to achieve my goals.

I have been training for around about a month, but then had to go back to uni for a month which is coming to an end on the 19/05/2013, this hampered any progress that i'd made. This was obviously a bit annoying, but at the same time necessary. I decided that when I finished Uni i'd try and get an actual diet plan sorted, because from what I have read, it seems that eating correctly, is what separates simply looking decent in a T-shirt, from having a body you can be truly proud of.

My current goal is to cut enough fat so that I don't have that overhang on my stomach, no love handles that show up in a t-shirt, and hopefully lose some off of my fat @rse.

I have been scouring the forums and found a couple of cutting diets that I liked the look of, but I am open to anything on the diet front, so any diets that have worked for you, please share.

Diet I am considering (ripped from another thread)

8:30 - Protein shake with oats

12:00ish - Tin of tuna and light mayo

3pm - 6 egg whites

5pm - Protein shake

6:15 - Gym

7:30 - Post Workout Shake - Protein

8:00 - Grilled chicken breast, Green veg

10:00 - Tin of tuna and light mayo

By my calculations the measurements of this are as follows;

Kcal - 1543.9

Protein - 188.95g

Fat - 40.11

Carbs - 47.15

BMR at 220 pounds = 2163.3

Stats are as follows:

Height -- 5'9

Weight -- 215/220 pounds

BF -- No clue?

I will be weights training 4 times per week, along with my regular cardio but this can be changed to fit in with my diet/goals.

Pictures: Sorry if they are a bit hard to see. I also apologise for the gormless look on my face.



















Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Seank (Jul 5, 2012)

bump...


----------



## thomas12345 (Aug 11, 2009)

You really need to give weights and measurments for the food.

But i would say in general lower the carbs and raise the good fats then focus carbs around the workout.


----------



## davesays (Aug 9, 2012)

Have you looked at working out your BMR & activity levels and then basing your calorie needs around this? You really need to work out how many calories to eat in order to lose weight, as it's all well and good eating healthily but if you're over/under your calorie requirements your progress is likely to stall. I would suggest a 500 calorie deficit!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Well done for starting the cut mate. But if you can post your diet with food measurements then that will allow people to help you out.


----------



## Seank (Jul 5, 2012)

davesays said:


> Have you looked at working out your BMR & activity levels and then basing your calorie needs around this? You really need to work out how many calories to eat in order to lose weight, as it's all well and good eating healthily but if you're over/under your calorie requirements your progress is likely to stall. I would suggest a 500 calorie deficit!


I have updated with my BMR, and i'll now work out calories etc. Then update again to see if anything else needs fixing.


----------



## Seank (Jul 5, 2012)

Updated, with details of Kcals, fats, carbs etc.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

I would up the fats if your on low carb diet.. protein will get used as fuel x


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

Mate listen to my advice, you are worrying far too much about simple things...

At your current BF% and in your current condition the ONLY thing you need to be focusing on is eating healthily 99% of the time and training hard. Lets face it (and it must have taken real guts to post pics up yourself, I couldn't do it) your fat...simple as that. However you have made the first step to achieving the body you want by posting your plans up on here. Don't make things difficult for yourself- At the moment YOU DO NOT NEED TO COUNT MACROS/KCALS!!

I absolutely guarantee that if you eat healthily and train well you will see huge improvements without having to be constantly counting kcals and worrying over the simple things.

Once your at a decent BF% I'd start thinking about other diet strategies but at the moment its just not necessary.

To recap.... Focus on eating healthily, get a decent exercise regime in place and without counting a single calorie or macro you WILL shift considerable amounts of fat. Start thinking about other diet strategies when weight loss from this slows down.

Speak to you again in 6 months :thumb:


----------



## Seank (Jul 5, 2012)

TommyFire said:


> Mate listen to my advice, you are worrying far too much about simple things...
> 
> At your current BF% and in your current condition the ONLY thing you need to be focusing on is eating healthily 99% of the time and training hard. Lets face it (and it must have taken real guts to post pics up yourself, I couldn't do it) your fat...simple as that. However you have made the first step to achieving the body you want by posting your plans up on here. Don't make things difficult for yourself- At the moment YOU DO NOT NEED TO COUNT MACROS/KCALS!!
> 
> ...


Sounds like solid advice mate, the pictures weren't a problem for me, no different to going swimming or getting changed in the locker room in my opinion, with your advice in mind I will probably keep this thread active to post progress that iv'e made.

Thanks again.


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

TommyFire said:


> Mate listen to my advice, you are worrying far too much about simple things...
> 
> At your current BF% and in your current condition the ONLY thing you need to be focusing on is eating healthily 99% of the time and training hard. Lets face it (and it must have taken real guts to post pics up yourself, I couldn't do it) your fat...simple as that. However you have made the first step to achieving the body you want by posting your plans up on here. Don't make things difficult for yourself- At the moment YOU DO NOT NEED TO COUNT MACROS/KCALS!!
> 
> ...


well said


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

Seank said:


> Sounds like solid advice mate, the pictures weren't a problem for me, no different to going swimming or getting changed in the locker room in my opinion, with your advice in mind I will probably keep this thread active to post progress that iv'e made.
> 
> Thanks again.


Good luck.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Honestly mate at ur body fat is as basic as reducing carbs to about 100g and increasing protein and omega 3 fatty acid and move more lift more and u loose weight! Way to many people cut cals to soon and increase cardio ! Just my 2 cents


----------



## Seank (Jul 5, 2012)

reza85 said:


> Honestly mate at ur body fat is as basic as reducing carbs to about 100g and increasing protein and omega 3 fatty acid and move more lift more and u loose weight! Way to many people cut cals to soon and increase cardio ! Just my 2 cents


All advice is appreciated mate, I know that my current bodyfat is kinda horrible, I used to play a lot of sport which kept me trim, but I suffered an ACL rupture, followed by an unsuccessful operation on it, which hasn't helped but iv'e let myself go and plan to be in decent shape in 6 months, so all of this advice helps.


----------



## Stillers (Jul 14, 2009)

Subbed, good luck fella!


----------



## jack91 (Nov 27, 2011)

I've subscribed, in a similar position myself! Good luck keep this updated mate!


----------



## MC-Racer (Mar 15, 2013)

Good luck with this but as others have said you wont need to get to specific at the moment as your BF% is high so just being more active in the gym and watchin what you eat should see 20lbs lost to start with from water weight and when it slows down start lookin into in more details.

I use fitnesspal on my iphone and dont think I could live without it, also invest in a HRM watch and then workout the real amount of cals you are burning rather than relying on the gym machine as I found this can overread as much as 20%.


----------

